# kostenloses Ableton Live Simpler Preset



## omaass (26. Februar 2011)

Hier kommt die Elektron Monomachine als Simpler Preset im Multisample Format.

Als Klangquelle habe ich eine SWAVE-SAW-Machine aus der Monomachine genommen. 

Volle 8 Oktaven! (96 Samples)

Gut verpackt im Ableton Simpler Preset.

Mehr Infos im Blog: http://olivermaass.wordpress.com/2011/02/26/monomachine-goes-simpler/

Anregungen oder Tipps sind sehr willkommen

Viel Spaß!

Olli


----------

